# Nor-Tech 390 sport



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Nor-Tech 390 arrived over the weekend.... Here are a few pictures of her n


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a fine ride!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's beautiful..!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Lord! What's that go for abouts?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*White Mercs just ain't right!*

I'm having a hard time just thinking about WHITE Mercs but maybe they will WORK.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody have a paper towell?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

uummmm. WOW! I can just see a Tuna in there slinging blood from bow to stern.... NICE Boat!!!!!


----------

